
Show HN: Sentence construction game for children based on Google Image Search - kidproquo
http://www.seentell.me
======
kidproquo
Hello HN,

This is a side-project that I built. Took me around 3 months of
evenings/weekends to get it to a decent stage where I could actually put it in
front of users.

Happy to answer any questions.

Tech details:

Game is made with the Phaser[0] engine. Phaser has been a slick experience and
the game works decently on Android, iOS and desktops. I used a decent
TypeScript-Webpack-Phaser template[1] to get started.

Settings page[2] is an SPA, based on Angular 2. That's where the
parent/teacher/adult can setup lesson plans by querying for images in Google
Image Search and assigning a sentence to the selected image.

Hosting is on Firebase, as a static website.

[0][https://phaser.io/](https://phaser.io/)

[1][https://github.com/rroylance/phaser-npm-webpack-
typescript-s...](https://github.com/rroylance/phaser-npm-webpack-typescript-
starter-project)

[2][https://seentell.me/settings](https://seentell.me/settings)

